# Rupes Launch New Machines



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyway, Rupes are about to release two new machines, microfibre pads and sanding pads at Sema tomorrow, so here's a sneek preview!!

Crazy machines, awesome microfibre pads and sanding discs, but I will say that as Ive been testing them and developing them with Rupes for the last year! 

More info on the following link: http://bigfootrupes.com

And available from clean and shiny and i4detailing soon.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Any idea when they will be available to buy?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Early December.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

As above, a little delay in the UK an Europe getting them.

Also available from us! 

Alex


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok I'll ask, how much please?? a ball park figure would be good!!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

The Duetto and mini appear to be the same machine body, but with diffrerent size head arrangements. It would be nice to be able to buy the machine body and the heads seperate, thus making them interchangeable. It would keep cost down to the consumer, but maybe shorten the life of the polisher.
I look forward to hearing prices and what other manufacturers are coming up with. This seems to be the way polishing is going at the moment. Bring on the competion for our custom.

Richard


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

there up on clean and shinys website today  ready for delivery in 2 weeks according to there facebook page


----------

